# Three clean dogs!



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Just because I can!
My three on Sunday am BEFORE our walk.
Didn't last long


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

my neck is kinked looking at those pictures ;D


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

What a beautiful Trio! Don't ya just love it when they are clean for a MOMENT!


----------

